# Plattensee???



## davidpil (21. Mai 2006)

hi

ich geh nächste woche an den Plattensee in Ungarn. Ich war noch nie da und wollt jetzt mal fragen ob einer schon mal da war und ob ihr mir sagen könnt was es da so drin gibt, ob man da überhaupt gut angeln kann und ob ich da so was wie einen Angelschein brauch. Oder zählt mein deutscher angelschein da auch?

Schon ma danke für eure antworten#6


----------



## Norgefahrer (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

#h  davidpil,

also ich war auch schon am Plattensee (5 oder 6 mal) und kann Dir sagen das es im Plattensee auf jeden Fall Zander,Karpfen und auch Welse gibt  

Ich habe zb. schon beim Baden im Plattensee einen Wels so ca. 7 oder 8 Meter vor mir auftauchen sehen :m 

Zum Thema Angelschein: Du brauchst dort (wenn sich die letzten Jahre nichts geändert hat) einen Schein,aber diesen kannst Du dort in jedem Angelgeschäft kaufen,für kleines Geld.Damit hast Du dann die Möglichkeit im Plattensee bzw. in einigen Kanälen zu angeln (steht genau drauf wo überall).

Ich selbst habe da eher selten geangelt und bei den wenigen Versuchen die ich gemacht habe,konnte ich nur einen kleinen Wels im Plattensee selbst und ein paar andere Fische (ich weiß noch nicht mal welche,aber sie waren schön bunt :q ),im Kanal fangen,waren so ne Art Barsche.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon selbst miterlebt,wie ein Urlauber aus Österreich,im Kanal einen Wels mit ca. 1,5 m länge aus dem Wasser geholt hat.Also Fisch gibt es auch in den Kanälen genug.
Wenn Du auf der Südseite bist,also zb. Fonyod,dann ist die Stelle gut,wo die Fähre anlegt,die da immer hin und her fährt.Dort konnte ein Bekannter von mir,immer wieder mal ein Karpfen erbeuten.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir etwas helfen,oder es meldet sich noch jemand,der Dir noch mehr Info´s geben kann. #h #h #h#

Noch was: Der Großteil der Fische,die die Angler am Plattensee gefangen haben,waren immer Karpfen und das zu den Abendstunden.........Köder>> Mais<<


----------



## davidpil (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

hi Norgefahrer danke, jo hast mir weiter geholfen!!
Noch was ist Balaton und Plattensee das selbe?


----------



## Fischers Fritz (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

Ja Balaton ist glaub ich Ungarisch und Plattensee Deutsch schreib dann ma wie es da so ist fahr nähmlich in den Sommerferien auch mein erstes mal hin

Gruß
Marco


----------



## ernie1973 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

Hi!

Also ich war einige Male am Balaton (=Plattensee) und es ist auf jeden Fall ein Paradies für Weißfisch-Freunde!

Vergiß aber mal Deine deutschen Standard-Techniken zum Angeln und beherzige Tipps der Einheimischen!

Ich war selber dabei, wie gut ausgerüstete deutsche Boilie-Karpfen-Spezies mit tollem Equipment und chemisch angereicherten Futtermitteln den ganzen Tag nichts gefangen haben, woraufhin einige Einheimische kamen und in ca. 2 Std. mal eben so ca. 3-5 Karpfen mit einfachstem Material an der gleichen Stelle gefangen haben!

Brotflocken ohne alles am Einzelhaken im Seerosenfeld war damals immer ein Garant für Karpfen!!!....ungewöhnlich einfach - aber fängig!

Zander, Wels und fette Rapfen gibt es auch in Massen - aber da ist die Wahl des Angelplatzes entscheidend, um gute Erfolge zu erzielen!

Bin damals oft mit dem Boot vor den Schilfgürtel gefahren und da Rauben Nachts die Welse, dass Dir Angst und Bange werden kann!

...konnte zwar nie einen Riesen überlisten, aber mit Fischfetzen vergeht eigentlich keine Nacht ohne Zander / Wels!

Wähle das Gerät aber besser etwas größer, denn es kann Dir passieren, dass Du auch mal ein echtes Monster dran hast (...und glaub mir, Du ärgerst Dich schwarz, wenn Dir das an der rel. leichten Zanderrute passiert!!!)!

Vom Boot mit Leuchtposen nah am Schilfgürtel macht echt Spass - denk aber an guten Mückenschutz!!!

Viel Spass & Petri Heil!

Arnd


----------



## Dorsch1 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

Richtig...Plattensee = Balaton

Auch ich habe früher desöfteren dort geangelt.Zu den aufgezählten Fischarten kommen noch Aale hinzu.
Auf der Halbinsel Tihany gibt es noch einen See wo du auch fischen kannst.Direkt an dem See ist eine Wirtschaft wo du auch die Angelkarte 
erwerben kannst.Dort in dem See wurden sehr gute und starke Karpfen gefangen.Und nicht nur einer sondern einige am Tag.Auch Aal lief dort am Tage sehr gut.Aal auf Tauwurm und Karpfen auf Mais.Das waren dort die Spitzenköder.Um 20.00 Uhr war dort aber leider das Angeln vorbei.Nicht so im Plattensee.Die Ungarn selbst siehst du dort sehr viel fischen.Sie sind freundlich und helfen dir gern bei Fragen.Viele von denen sprechen ein gutes deutsch.
Es ist allerdings auch schon einige Jährchen her.


----------



## DonCamile (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

Ungarisch für ihren Urlaub
http://www.plattensee-ferienhaus-ungarn.de/lexikon/lexikon_6.htm

Angeln
http://www.balaton-service.de/balaton_angeln.shtml

http://www.balaton-tourism.hu/public/keres1.php?sztid=42&language=3

http://www.balaton.hu/?changelang=de&open_partner=1&partner_id=2031


----------



## davidpil (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

hi

danke für infos!! Dann wer ich wohl meistens auf Karpfen gehn.

Aber da ich auf die Halbinsel Tihany gehe wer ich wohl auch ma auf Aal gehen.

Was meint ihr, kann ich normal rauswerfen, oder sollte ich den köder mit nem Boot rausbringen? Weil der See ist ja so groß.


----------



## pike1984 (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

Also wir waren auch bereits 5 Mal am Balaton. Zu Tihany kann ich nur sagen, dass hier die tiefste Stelle im ganzen Balaton liegt, angeblich bis zu 15 Meter. Dort bestehen wohl auch die größten Chancen auf Wels. Wir waren immer am Nordufer und haben Unmengen von Weißfischen gefangen und an einem von uns gefütterten Platz dann auch Karpfen, allerdings nur kleine (3,4 Pfund). In den Jachthäfen (Balatonfüred, Steinmole) oder vom Boot hat man gute Chancen auf Rapfen. Dort hat mein Cousin einen von 70cm und 6 Pfund auf Effzett erwischt.  Auch weiß ich von einem  Waller von 1,40, der nachts an der Mole gafangen wurde.
Also Fische fangen wirst du dort überall, aber man steigert seine Chancen, wenn man etwas tieferes Wasser findet und vor allem den Einheimischen über die Schulter schaut. Auf Weißfische kannst du mit Feeder oder Pose gehen. Wenn du ein Boot bekommst, fisch vor der Schilfkante aber mit starkem Gerät. Und leg dir ein, zwei Futterplätze an. Falls das nicht geht, fisch auch auf Karpfen mit Futterkorb. So machens die Einheimischen auch erfolgreich. Da es am Plattensee oft windig ist, nimm als Bissanzeiger(falls du nicht mit Freilaufrollen fischt) solche Ringe zum Einhängen in die Schnur wie sie die Einheimischen benutzen. Die gibts billig in jedem Angelladen und können nachts auch mit Knicklicht versehen werden. 
Erwart dir aber nicht zuvuiel für den Anfang. an so einem großen See muss man viel Lehrgeld zahlen. Wir werden heuer auch wieder einen Versuch wagen-diesesmal am Südwestufer|wavey:.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*



			
				ernie1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiß aber mal Deine deutschen Standard-Techniken zum Angeln und beherzige Tipps der Einheimischen!
> 
> Ich war selber dabei, wie gut ausgerüstete deutsche Boilie-Karpfen-Spezies mit tollem Equipment und chemisch angereicherten Futtermitteln den ganzen Tag nichts gefangen haben, woraufhin einige Einheimische kamen und in ca. 2 Std. mal eben so ca. 3-5 Karpfen mit einfachstem Material an der gleichen Stelle gefangen haben!
> 
> Brotflocken ohne alles am Einzelhaken im Seerosenfeld war damals immer ein Garant für Karpfen!!!....ungewöhnlich einfach - aber fängig!


Der Mann hat das dortige Fischen taktisch durchschaut! #6

http://zimmerinfo.hu/


----------



## Phoenix-mk (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

wenn du genaueres wisse möchtes schick mir mal ne PN!
bin gerade vom Balaton zurückgekommen und akann dir bestimmt ein bisschen was zum angeln sagen.
wir waren ganz in der nähe von tihany!
leider kann ich dir jetzt nichts genaues sagend da mir sonst mein chef die eier um die ohren haut!


----------



## davidpil (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

ich glaub es wird ganz lustig 

Was Phoenix so erzählt, hört sich doch ganz gut an!!

Also noch ma vielen dank für eure tips!!!


----------



## heinzrch (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

hat jemand nen konkreten Tip für ne Ferienwohnung (Südseite) für 2 Erwachsene und zwei Kinder gut und preiswert ? - würde lieber auf ne private Empfehlung hin was buchen. Den Touri-Servicestellen vor Ort trau ich nicht so recht....


----------



## Phoenix-mk (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand nen konkreten Tip für ne Ferienwohnung (Südseite) für 2 Erwachsene und zwei Kinder gut und preiswert ? - würde lieber auf ne private Empfehlung hin was buchen. Den Touri-Servicestellen vor Ort trau ich nicht so recht....


 
aus weöchem grunde sollte es denn die Südseite sein?
Meiner meinung nach ist die Nordseite wesentlich besser für nen urlaub geeignet. Ausserdem ist auch noch billiger!


----------



## davidpil (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

sers

man morgen geh ich aba mim wetter siehts net so gut aus  hoffentlich wirds noch besser. Naja was bleib mir anderes als zu hoffene xD


----------



## Phoenix-mk (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*



			
				davidpil schrieb:
			
		

> sers
> 
> man morgen geh ich aba mim wetter siehts net so gut aus  hoffentlich wirds noch besser. Naja was bleib mir anderes als zu hoffene xD


 
verlass dich nicht zu sehr auf den wetterdienst! gemeldet waren bei uns regenschauer aber wir hatten liegestuhlwetter.
aber ab mittwoch soll es ja dann offiziel wieder besser werden


----------



## davidpil (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

sers

naja es wetter is grad nich so toll konnten des wege auch noch nich angeln gehn, aba mal schaun vieleicht wirds noch besser

liebe grüsse aus Ungarn david


----------



## Phoenix-mk (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

Was heisst das wetter ist nicht so Toll?

LIVEBERICHT!!!!!!!!!!

ach ja! bekannte von mir sind zur Zeit auf Tihany anzutreffen!
Wenn du so zwei ältere wirklich gut beleibte angler siehst dann mach mal nen stop und quassel mal mit denen! da ist aber glaube ich noch einer dabei oder zwei? oder drei? die "dicken" sind aber nicht zu übersehen
Grüße


----------



## davidpil (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Plattensee???*

hi
naja wir sind etwas frühzeitig zurück wegen dem wetter.
Hat immer geregnet außer an einem tag un da war ich natürlich auch angeln. Viele viele Brassen un ein paar karauschen hab ich gefange und dann kamen ein paar deutsche, 2 etwas dickere und ein jüngerer dünner , un setzten sich neben uns, die ham ihre posen gerade mal 1m vor die steine gesetz. dann hab ich ma gefragt auf was die da so nah am rand gehen un das ham die gesagt auf aal. also hab ich das gleiche gemacht un siehe da, hab gleich ma mein ersten aal gefange.  Da war die freude natürlich groß hehe, aba das wars dann auch schon wieder. den tag drauf wur das wetter wieder schlecht und ich konnte nicht angeln gehen. aber der urlaub war trotzdem sehr schön, denn die gegend dort ist wirklich auch schön anzuschaun 

Vieleicht waren das ja die angler die du kennst.??? :?
einer hieß Manfred, das war ein etwas älterer, kräftigerer  Mann.


----------

